# OT: Jason Kidd Accuses Joumana Kidd Of Mistreating Their Children



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jason Kidd, who for years has blown kisses to his wife before each free throw, filed a domestic-violence complaint Monday accusing her of mistreating their children.
> 
> "It has been painful for Jason Kidd to watch the effect of his wife's behavior on their children," said Madeline Marzano-Lesnevich, a Hackensack lawyer representing the New Jersey Nets point guard.
> 
> ...


They both are sorry individuals, one beats his wife and other one beats the kids. Pathetic!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, no offense Kitty but I took plenty of *** whoopings from my mom and I personally think I'm a better person for it. I think Jason is trying to pull a fast one here.

I got reamed in the Nets forum for suggesting that this relationship was over because of some people I know who are in the peripheral (Aaron Williams' wife is friends with Joumana).

Personal opinion, is that she has checked out mentally and wants to further her career. Don't be surprised if she ends up in LA or stays in NYC full-time. The woman wants to be a TV host so bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HKF said:


> Well, no offense Kitty but I took plenty of *** whoopings from my mom and I personally think I'm a better person for it. I think Jason is trying to pull a fast one here.
> 
> I got reamed in the Nets forum for suggesting that this relationship was over because of some people I know who are in the peripheral (Aaron Williams' wife is friends with Joumana).
> 
> Personal opinion, is that she has checked out mentally and wants to further her career. Don't be surprised if she ends up in LA or stays in NYC full-time. The woman wants to be a TV host so bad, it's not even funny.


Good point HKF I got some good *** whoopings myself growing up. Yes he could be fabricating the story to hurt her reputation. I just think the couple is dysfuntional and IMO I think their is some abuse going on in that household. Either he is beating her ***, or the kids, or she is up to something. Either way, something is going on and it does not smell too kosher.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Divorce cases between rich folks (especially when one of them is the reason for all the money i.e. Jason) don't make for pretty happy soirées that's for sure.

Hope the kids come out cool in this one.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Feel sorry for the kids. My moms use to beat my ***. lmao I use to laugh when she was done because I would always dodge most of the hits.
If this ends up in divorce, I hope Kidd remembered the prenuptial agreement.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You guys must have been bad......*

...just a bunch of bad seeds......demon spawn.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hitting kids in the name of teaching is one thing abuse is another .

you cant really compare them unless you know the extent of what she was doing...if she did anything.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well, no offense Kitty but I took plenty of *** whoopings from my mom and I personally think I'm a better person for it. I think Jason is trying to pull a fast one here.


*** woopings are messed up just punish thet kid i mean an asswhoopingg dont say much i mean who wants there kids to fear them? its just messed up all u gotta do is just a gentle tap on the behind or punish trust me id rather get spanked then get my comp or ps2 taken away or not be allowed out or some ****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When you decide to speak English I'll answer you. There are degrees of *** whoopings obviously. My beatings were always relative to the level of disobedience/disrespect. 

I personally don't see anything wrong with it because it taught me that I can't have everything I want without earning it, not just asking for it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, I thought we didn't talk about the Nets on the Knick forum Kitty!! 

In all seriousness, this is going to get ugly. The real losers are the kids, TJ and the twins. Like I said before, it's already hard for an 8 year old to grow up without their parents, and it makes it that much harder if there was abuse involved, never mind having your parent's dirty laundry all over the tri-state.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

It may be better for both parties to go their seperate ways. Personally, if a woman files for Domestic Violence charges but remains in the relationship then she has zero cred in my opinion.

And on the other hand, if Jason had to hit her then he really doesn't need her.

Kids will be just fine, remember they are rich.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I should ask my French teacher! She taught T.J. last year before she came to my school.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

the espn article says he claims he is the one getting tortured. she throws things, heckles him, is a control freak, threatens to make fake calls to the police, uses the kids, etc, but who knows who to believe


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

"One of the final straws for Jason Kidd likely came after his wife showed up at a Net game at the Meadowlands taunting him from the sidelines while flailing about with a cellphone in her hands, several sources said."

http://www.nypost.com/seven/0109200...d_kerber__jeane_macintosh_and_kate_sheehy.htm

she's wacko I feel sorry for the kids


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Goings-on like these are why I try to stay far away from divorce law. It gets vicious really quickly - if it doesn't start out that way. In my legal research capacity I've had to read through several case files, and they're unreal. I just feel awful for the children - no matter whose allegations are in fact true - for they are going to go through hell no matter what happens between their parents...


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe he's been hanging out with a certain ex-female rap star. Hmmm.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

shakespeare said:


> Maybe he's been hanging out with a certain ex-female rap star. Hmmm.


I'm coming after your kids! O_O


----------

